# A little Dozer update



## DangerousDann (Jan 20, 2017)

Dozer has been doing well, although he's still adjusting to his diet. He has had a hard time shedding this time. Here's a short video of bathtime, you can see how well he's doing and how chill he still is.


----------



## Walter1 (Jan 21, 2017)

DD- as always, thanks for sharing. Dozer's looking great. How come shedding problems?


----------



## DangerousDann (Jan 21, 2017)

Walter1 said:


> DD- as always, thanks for sharing. Dozer's looking great. How come shedding problems?


Thank you. The shedding problem I think started partially because of the feeding change. He had just started shedding at the time, so possibly because he stopped growing during that time?


----------



## Walter1 (Jan 21, 2017)

DangerousDann said:


> Thank you. The shedding problem I think started partially because of the feeding change. He had just started shedding at the time, so possibly because he stopped growing during that time?


I don't know. Maybe. Keeping up with fish oil?


----------



## DangerousDann (Jan 21, 2017)

Walter1 said:


> I don't know. Maybe. Keeping up with fish oil?


Not really, I was still balancing his diet with whole prey twice a week, and then turkey and fruit the other 2 days. He hasn't had any constipation problems and has been active. 

On a side note, do you know anything about Savannah Monitors? We inherited one from someone who thought they were small lizards. He's about 12" long and I built him a custom 6x4x4 enclosure for now.


----------



## Walter1 (Jan 22, 2017)

DangerousDann said:


> Not really, I was still balancing his diet with whole prey twice a week, and then turkey and fruit the other 2 days. He hasn't had any constipation problems and has been active.
> 
> On a side note, do you know anything about Savannah Monitors? We inherited one from someone who thought they were small lizards. He's about 12" long and I built him a custom 6x4x4 enclosure for now.


I think that fish oil's good for skin and eases shedding. 

Kept a Savannah many years ago, but my experience is probably too limited to be very useful.


----------



## DangerousDann (Jan 23, 2017)

Walter1 said:


> I think that fish oil's good for skin and eases shedding.
> 
> Kept a Savannah many years ago, but my experience is probably too limited to be very useful.


Thanks, I gave him some today with his turkey. I also picked up a large container that I can put in his enclosure and fill with water so he can soak on his own.

The reason I ask about the Savannah is because he's pretty thin, he'll eat crickets and roaches but can't get him to eat mice. Here's a short, off topic video of him.


----------



## Walter1 (Jan 23, 2017)

He seems inquisitive. If heat is sufficient, wet dog or car food should be tempting. Raw egg, too. Could even try pinks or fuzzies in eggwash. Skinny as it is, a furred mouse might be too much for his system to handle yet.


----------



## JimB (Jan 25, 2017)

DangerousDann said:


> Dozer has been doing well, although he's still adjusting to his diet. He has had a hard time shedding this time. Here's a short video of bathtime, you can see how well he's doing and how chill he still is.



So awesome it REALLY makes me miss my Tegu .... that I haven't even gotten yet!!


----------



## DangerousDann (Jan 27, 2017)

Walter1 said:


> He seems inquisitive. If heat is sufficient, wet dog or car food should be tempting. Raw egg, too. Could even try pinks or fuzzies in eggwash. Skinny as it is, a furred mouse might be too much for his system to handle yet.



Tried cat food, he stared at it for 2 hours but that's it. He's eating crickets and roaches. 

Quick question on Dozer, the skin on his tail seems to be cutting into him, we've soaked him and have been getting most of it off, or as much as he let's us in 20 minutes, my question is , can something like NeoSporen be used, or is there something else? I haven't used anything other than a shed spray on him that has aloe in it.


----------



## Walter1 (Jan 27, 2017)

Very bothersome about the monitor. 

Neosporin excellent for antisceptic. Not sure it's good for helping shed.


----------



## DangerousDann (Jan 27, 2017)

Walter1 said:


> Very bothersome about the monitor.
> 
> Neosporin excellent for antisceptic. Not sure it's good for helping shed.


Thanks, the neosporin is for the cuts, not shed.


----------



## Cody096 (Jan 28, 2017)

I've heard that vitamin A & D (neosporin?) can be more effective than the coconut oil treatment for tough sheds, my aduly male currently has some shed stuck halfway down his tail even though the little **** has humid hides. (Bastard would rather burrow under the basking rocks and throws out the moss I put in there.) I recently bought a large tube of the A&D cream and will be using it since the coconut oil hasn't helped much, i'll update you in a day or so if it works, maybe monday since tomorrow is my 21st birthday and i'll be at a casino.


----------



## Walter1 (Jan 28, 2017)

Cody096 said:


> I've heard that vitamin A & D (neosporin?) can be more effective than the coconut oil treatment for tough sheds, my aduly male currently has some shed stuck halfway down his tail even though the little **** has humid hides. (Bastard would rather burrow under the basking rocks and throws out the moss I put in there.) I recently bought a large tube of the A&D cream and will be using it since the coconut oil hasn't helped much, i'll update you in a day or so if it works, maybe monday since tomorrow is my 21st birthday and i'll be at a casino.


Happy birthday and win big bud!


----------



## DangerousDann (Jan 28, 2017)

Walter1 said:


> Very bothersome about the monitor.
> 
> Neosporin excellent for antisceptic. Not sure it's good for helping shed.





Cody096 said:


> I've heard that vitamin A & D (neosporin?) can be more effective than the coconut oil treatment for tough sheds, my aduly male currently has some shed stuck halfway down his tail even though the little **** has humid hides. (Bastard would rather burrow under the basking rocks and throws out the moss I put in there.) I recently bought a large tube of the A&D cream and will be using it since the coconut oil hasn't helped much, i'll update you in a day or so if it works, maybe monday since tomorrow is my 21st birthday and i'll be at a casino.


Happy birthday! Let me know how it works out


----------

